# Icicle fun



## davesnothere11 (Feb 29, 2012)

So I went out to shoot some photos of the moose that hangs out around my house, but he didn't cooperate and bedded down behind some spruce trees. 

While I was out I decided to try and do some macro shots of an icicle dripping. It only took about 160 photos to get this:




Icicle Dripping by davesnothere11, on Flickr





It was an "ok" shot so I turned my capture into these:









Abstract Icicle Drip by davesnothere11, on Flickr





Icicle Filmstrip by davesnothere11, on Flickr



(This next one is an animated gif. Coulldn't figure out how to get it to play in the post so click on the image to see it if you like.)







Comments and critique are always appreciated.


----------

